# Imac G5 et bureau etendu



## archiboom (1 Septembre 2004)

bonjour,

quelqu'un pourrait il me renseigner sur la possibilité de brancher un deuxieme ecran sur l'imac G5 (la connectique est prévue) et beneficier alors du bureau etendu
ou bien fait il tout simplement comme les anciens imac de la recopie video??

merci


----------



## JPTK (1 Septembre 2004)

archiboom a dit:
			
		

> bonjour,
> 
> quelqu'un pourrait il me renseigner sur la possibilité de brancher un deuxieme ecran sur l'imac G5 (la connectique est prévue) et beneficier alors du bureau etendu
> ou bien fait il tout simplement comme les anciens imac de la recopie video??
> ...



Recopie je crois, en attendant l'éventuelle bidouille...


----------



## archiboom (1 Septembre 2004)

pfffff dommage


----------



## Joachim du Balay (1 Septembre 2004)

ménon, t'inkiètes, pas de pb, comme pour les iBooks, il y aura très rapidement un patch qui permettra le bureau étendu, au besoin...


----------



## toubai (2 Septembre 2004)

il existe un patch pour faire du bureau étendu sur un iBook??? Vous auriez une URL où je puisse avoir plus d'infos là-dessus?

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## turnover (2 Septembre 2004)

toubai a dit:
			
		

> il existe un patch pour faire du bureau étendu sur un iBook??? Vous auriez une URL où je puisse avoir plus d'infos là-dessus?
> 
> Merci d'avance!!!


 Yaka demander


----------



## macinside (2 Septembre 2004)

il y a un sujet dedier a l'imac G5  postez dedans


----------

